# A Fred Roe Beauty



## Woodman (Nov 25, 2013)

Santa came early for me! Fred Roe made this beauty using American Smoke Tree for the barrel(a gorgeous wood I've never seen before), Cocobolo for the insert and Osage for the stand. The finish is 3 dips in Teak Oil then a couple of coats of Tru Oil. Fred's finishing is outstanding, without a flaw. It sounds Super, of course, Fred made it! It's sweeter than Grandma's Molasses. :)
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/FredRoeCall001_zps80a72029.jpg

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 25, 2013)

Beautiful piece of art!


----------



## SENC (Nov 25, 2013)

Great call!!


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 25, 2013)

Very classy. Rick


----------



## myingling (Nov 26, 2013)

That's a good one to have


----------

